# Was haltet ihr von weiteren GUI Tools für Gentoo?

## gfc

Ich weiss ich brech damit ein Tabu.. ich persönlich finde mich ja mit dem mc und in der bash (bitte keine shell diskussion) gut zurecht.. aber es geht doch ein trend richtung klickibunti tools.. das fängt beim kportage/kemerge/portagemaster an und ich denke es wird weiter zu nehmen. was haltet ihr von der Entwichlung, die es nimmt?

----------

## Fibbs

Wenn irgendwelche Tools gebastelt werden, die die Konfiguration vereinfachen sollen, dann bitte keine unter X, da es Menschen und Rechner gibt, die kein X haben/brauchen/wollen.

Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass Gentoo keine weiteren "Klickibunti"-Tools braucht. Wer gentoo installiert, weiss, dass er sich ein bisschen besser auskennen muss als ein SuSE-Nutzer. Mir helfen die schönsten Dummklick-Programme nichts, wenn ich später wie Max in der Sonne vor einem abgebrochenen ebuild stehe, und nicht weiterkomme. 

Allerdings könnte im portage-System noch einiges getan werden (Deinstallieren von Paketen incl. Abhängigkeiten, vorhin gab es da einen Thread), und ein Tool ala kportage, aber in ncurses, damit könnte ich mich evtl. noch anfreunden.

Ansonsten: Lasst's mir mein Gentoo so wie's ist, mehr braucht man nicht!

----------

## geta

Huch, noch mehr "klickibunti"? (geiler Ausdruck übrigens) Der Grund wieso ich auf Gentoo umgestiegen bin, ist damit ich endlich was über Linux lerne. Als ich vor ein paar Jahren ein SuSE installiert habe, hatte ich vielleicht gerade mal eine Ahnung was Partitionen sind (ich gebe zu, ich komme aus der Windows-Welt). Und mit der erstmaligen, mehrstündigen Installation von gentoo habe ich mehr über Linux gelernt als in den letzten paar Jahren. Ich mag zwar das X-Window System und arbeite darauf, aber ein Installer auf X? Was wenn ich auf einer leistungsschwachen Maschine Linux installieren möchte? Da wird mich ein X-Installer warten und warten lassen...

Gruss

geta

----------

## Robelix

Grundsätzlich nix gegen GUI's, solange sie optional - also nur ein Frontend - bleiben.

Wer will, soll sie nutzen, wer nicht, der eben nicht. So gesehen find' ich die Umfrage eher sinnlos.

Persönlich verwend' ich z.b. kportage gerne mal um einen Überblick zu kriegen - installiert wird dann aber an der konsole.

Robelix

----------

## JensZ

das wir dann zur Folge haben das hier im Forum noch mehr Leute

mit einfach zu lösenden Problemen kommen, weil einfach der

Installer nicht funktioniert, und sie RTFM noch nie gehört haben.

Persönlich ist es mir egal ob sowas eingebaut wird oder nicht, aber

schlußendlich sollte mal die Zeit lieber in andere Projekte investieren,

wer eine Distribution wie Gentoo aufsetzen will, der sollte halt etwas

von den System internas verstehen, wer nicht für den

gibt es je nach Wissenstand Red Hat, SuSE, Mandrake und Debian.

----------

## maestro

also mehr buntiklicki, brauch man nu wirklich nicht.   :Very Happy: 

dafür gibts doch Suse und Co., was aber wirklich in gentoo noch fehlt, ist das angesprochene deinstallieren mit abhängigkeiten. Aber ansonsten ist Gentoo eine sehr feine Distri, die mir so gefällt, wie se ist. so ein pakete-tool wie dselect oder aptitude, das wäre noch was feines, muss aber nicht zwingend sein. Ich hab meine Konsole und bin glücklich damit.   :Wink: 

Und von Gentoo, kann man wie gesagt auch ne Menge über Linux lernen. Bei Interfaces ala Windows eXtraPunt is doch der Lerneffekt völlig hinüber... 

Wer nen richtig buntes Gentoo haben will kann sich ja noch Colorgcc installieren.   :Very Happy: 

mfg

Michael

----------

## gfc

ich würd nichts gegen GUIs haben.. sicher das meiste mach ich in der Shell (sont hätt ich ja ned gentoo  :Wink:  ), aber vieles ist graphisch (von mir aus auch ncurses) einfach sinnvoller, übersichtlicher und mächtiger.. 

ich mein ich kompilier den kernel auch nicht ohne make menuconfig, nur damits "geek"-iger ist... es hat durchaus seine praktischen Seiten, natürlich, solange man immernoch die möglichkeit hat, alles von Hand zu machen (ned wie Suse mit SuseConfig, dass alles überschreibt)

Ausserdem: warum sollte gentoo nicht auch anwender und einsteigerfreundlicher werden? Mehr User --> Mehr Marktmacht --> Mehr ebuilds --> mehr User --> mehr ebuilds etc. ganz einfach nachzuvollziehen. Das triviale Fragen kommen, glaub ich weniger.. bisher hatte gentoo die beste Doku einer Distro die ich bisher gesehen habe und das wird sie wohl auch weiterhin haben.. einfach ein RTFM --> Link zur doku--> passt..

----------

## geta

 *gfc wrote:*   

> Mehr User --> Mehr Marktmacht --> Mehr ebuilds --> mehr User --> mehr ebuilds etc.

 

...Und kompliziertere, grössere Abhängigkeiten...

Ich weiss nicht, ob das Ziel von gentoo sein sollte, eine möglichst grosse Marktmacht innezuhaben. Ich sehe gentoo eher als eine spezialisiertere Distribution an, für den Allerwelts-User gibts ja Redhat und Suse. Eine gewisse Grösse bringt ja auch negative Aspekte mit sich.

----------

## Carlo

 *geta wrote:*   

> Eine gewisse Grösse bringt ja auch negative Aspekte mit sich.

 

Für ich hört sich das nur an, als ob Dir Gentoo nicht mehr elitär genug ist, wenn Hans und Franz es verwenden. 

Für mich heißt mehr Nutzer==mehr Aufmerksamkeit auch von kommerzieller Seite. Das gilt sowohl für Linux insgesamt, als auch für Gentoo im Speziellen. Ein (kleines) Beispiel: Wie nervig ist es, daß Sun mit dev-java/sun* die Philosophie von Portage bricht. Ab einer gewissen User-Basis könnten die sich das nicht mehr leisten.

Zurück zum Thema: Ob Tools mit einer graphischen Oberfläche da sind, interessiert doch nicht die Bohne, solange es alles für die Kommandozeile gibt. Viel eher stört mich, daß es so viel Kleinklein gibt. qpkg/etcat, genlop, Tools um die distfiles zu säubern - das könnte eigentlich alles von einem Programm erledigt werden, ohne eine wirklich ausufernde Parameteranzahl zu erreichen.

Carlo

----------

## haarbi

Auch wenn ich als sehr lernmotivierter relativ-Noob (wenn man Gentoo zum laufen gebracht hat ist man ja wohl kein Vollnoob mehr) selber oft nicht weiterkomme, noch viel über Portage lernen muss und bei den meisten manpages erstmal ne Zigarette anmach sind klickibunti-tools wirklich nicht notwendig. Wer sie will kann sie ruhig haben, mir schnurz. Ich für meinen Teil tippe da doch lieber in den Configs rum, vor allem weil die meisten klickibuntis da scheinbar so extrem viele unnützige Sachen und dumme Kommentare reinschreiben bis man komplett die Übersicht verliert (man siehe sich nur mal seine XF86Config an nachdem man xf86config (oh lol) laufen lassen hat. Die Dokumentation ist Arschgeil, RTFM ist immer gut, und wer keine Zeit zur manuellen Konfiguration hat ist mit Gentoo aufgrund der Kompiliersache eh falsch bedient.

Der Profi kriegt schnell hin, der Noob braucht so seine Zeit aber weiss danach wenigstens wie's funktioniert.

Kportage nutze ich auch nur zur besseren Übersicht und emergen tu dann ganz normal in da shell (Und die ist nach ner kleinen bootsplashbehandlung auch schön klickibunti   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Genone

GUI Tools sind manchmal ja ganz nett, sobald Gentoo aber einen "Click next to continue" Installer oder sowas wie Yast2 kriegt wird es hier vor Usern wimmeln, die nichtmal einen Satz aus der Installationsanleitung gelesen haben. Teilweise kommt das jetzt schon vor. Und mehr User => mehr Ebuilds stimmt nur zu einem gewissen Grad, wenn nämlich nicht gleichzeitig die Anzahl der Entwickler bzw. deren Arbeitszeit mitwächst sinkt automatisch die Qualität. Die Anzahl der Entwickler zu erhöhen bringt wieder erhöhten Koordinationsaufwand mit sich, ist also auch nicht beliebig skalierbar.

Ganz abgesehen davon das Gentoo momentan sowieso die am schnellsten zu wachsende Distribution zu sein scheint, wenn man bedenkt dass sich die Userzahl innerhalb von einem Jahr ca. verzehnfacht hat (laut drobbins oder avenj, weiss nicht mehr genau).Last edited by Genone on Sun Jul 27, 2003 4:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skipjack

 :Smile: 

na ja  also ich hab das letzere angekreuz ich finde das die tools nicht umbedingt auf X laufen müssen wozu gibts dialog  :Smile:   cooles tool wenns ums scripten geht und scripte sind echt cool *g* meines achtens

ich hab mir für die installation von gentoo auch ein eigenes script geschrieben was mir gentoo so instlliert wie ichd as schon immer haben wolle  :Smile:  bzw hatte !

----------

## mrsteven

Grundsätzlich ist mir das egal, solange es immer noch die Möglichkeit gibt, alles von Hand zu machen. Mir als relativ erfahrenem  :Question:  und überzeugtem  :Exclamation:  Linux-User ist es lieber, wenn ich die volle Kontrolle über mein System habe und nicht irgendeinen Assistent, der mir meine Konfigurationsdateien zumüllt. Aber für Linux-Neulinge wäre das sicher hilfreich. Wie gesagt, man sollte grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit haben, selbst zu entscheiden, so wie man das von gentoo ja auch gewöhnt ist...

----------

## inetman

Ich bin ganz klar dafür ein paar Sachen (vorallem die Installationsroutine) mit nem GUI zu ERWEITERN! Man sollte immer die konsole als alternative beibehalten, doch ist es recht nervig wenn man bei jedem System das man installiert immerwieder die gleichen, irgendwann nervigen, Schritte per Hand durcheiern muss, da würde ein GUI schon einiges an zeit sparen und es wäre vorallem Zeitgemäß. Selbst Linux sollte einen Schritt auf den User hin machen und die Möglichkeit dinge zu vereinfachen nehmen dem erfahrenen User ja nicht die Option alles per Hand zu machen! So etwas wie Yast(2) wäre schon klasse, nur sollte man es nie soweit kommen lassen wie bei SuSE, Redhat usw, dass einem GUIs den /etc/* Baum verhunzen! vorallem SuSE ist extrem nervig weil die conf - files nicht immer Standartgemäß abgespeichert werden, gerade das is bei gentoo so schön gelöst  :Wink: 

So far ...

----------

## Fibbs

Wenn eine GUI für die Installationsroutine gemacht wird, dann aber bitte optional. Also starten der LiveCD, anschließend selbst wählen, ob die GUI oder eben die Installation nach alter Manier benutzt wird. Auch die Installationsanleitungen sollten weiterhin aktuell gehalten werden.

Ansonsten ist gegen die Einführung einer Installations-GUI, wenn auch meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht notwendig, nichts einzuwenden.

----------

## inetman

So in etwa hatte ich das ja auch gemeint, Gentoo muss einfach Gentoo bleiben, dass heißt man muss auch in erster Linie alles per Hand machen und die kontrolle über die sachen haben die installiert werden!!!

----------

## sputnik1969

 *_Salsero_ wrote:*   

> Wenn irgendwelche Tools gebastelt werden, die die Konfiguration vereinfachen sollen, dann bitte keine unter X, da es Menschen und Rechner gibt, die kein X haben/brauchen/wollen.

 

Zwingt dich ja auch keiner, das angebotene auch zu installieren oder zu nutzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass Gentoo keine weiteren "Klickibunti"-Tools braucht. Wer gentoo installiert, weiss, dass er sich ein bisschen besser auskennen muss als ein SuSE-Nutzer. Mir helfen die schönsten Dummklick-Programme nichts, wenn ich später wie Max in der Sonne vor einem abgebrochenen ebuild stehe, und nicht weiterkomme. 
> 
> 

 

Glaubst du ernsthaft, das es bei SuSE keine Probleme mit Sachen wie nichtfunktionierenden Paketen und fehlenden Abhängigkeiten gibt? Und das ein DAU da nicht auch Probleme hat? Davon abgesehen muss nicht jeder, der lieber eine GUI benutzt so dumm sein, das er nicht weiss was er bei einem abgebrochenen Ebuild machen kann/sollte/muss.

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings könnte im portage-System noch einiges getan werden (Deinstallieren von Paketen incl. Abhängigkeiten, vorhin gab es da einen Thread), und ein Tool ala kportage, aber in ncurses, damit könnte ich mich evtl. noch anfreunden.
> 
> 

 

Typisch... Was ich nicht brauch, sollte auch kein anderer haben...

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten: Lasst's mir mein Gentoo so wie's ist, mehr braucht man nicht!

 

Dann verzichte einfach auf's einspielen entsprechender Pakete und gut ist...

Nicht, das ich falsch verstanden werde:

Ich bevorzuge es die Config-Dateien mit einem Editor (joe auf der Konsole) zu bearbeiten, aber jeder Nutzer, der von Windows zu Gentoo wechselt ist ein Gewinn für Linux. Und der "normale" User hat einfach wenig Lust sich mit (teilweise unnötig) crytischen Konfigurationsdateien rumzuschlagen.

Und nur weil man evtl. lieber mit seiner Kiste arbeitet als an ihren Konfigurationsdateien rumzuschrauben ist man noch lange kein lernunfähiger DAU.

Denn ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht: Als ehemaliger SuSE-User habe ich trotz YAST beinahe alles selbst mit Editor konfiguriert (JA, das ist möglich TROTZ YAST)

----------

## saschman66

Vielleicht wäre es auch besser mehr Anleitungen zu veröffentlichen. Wie z.b. die Installationsanleitung, denn die ist eigentlich idiotensicher, nur eben für manche Dinge fehlen die Anleitungen noch (z.B. Wlan). Das wäre sicherlich ein besserer Weg als neue grafische Konfigurationsprogramme zu fordern.

P.S. Kportage und Kemerge sind echt  nicht schlecht, aber zum installieren nehm ich auch lieber noch die Konsole.

----------

## Ragin

Die Idee, einige GUIs für bestimmte Konfigurationen unter Linux zu schreiben finde ich relativ gut.

Genau das war es, was Microsoft zur jetzigen Größe gebracht hat. Warum soll Linux nicht auch einen solchen Weg beschreiten?

Wenn es entsprechende Tools gibt, kann man diese nutzen, wenn man nicht wieder alles per Hand abändern möchte. Wobei bei den meisten GUI-Sachen die entsprechende Konfigurationsdatei fast komplett zerschossen wird. Das ist noch eine Sache, die unter Linux etwas verbessert werden muss, bevor man versucht den DAU mit grafischen Tools zu locken und ihm dann bei Interesse versucht den Inhalt einer config zu verdeutlichen, die auf seinem System (GUI sei Dank) komplett anders ausschaut, so dass er damit gar nix mehr anfangen kann.

Als Art wäre ich auch eher für Textbasierende Frontends, als für X-Sachen. Letztere sehen zwar besser aus, können aber zum Beispiel auf Servern o.ä. nicht genutzt werden. Gerade "LinuxConf" hat mir früher mal recht gut gefallen, da man damit relativ schnell nen kleinen Server zusammenbasteln konnte, auch wenn man noch nicht soviel von Mailservern u.ä. verstand  :Smile: 

Teilweise ist es hat einfach gut, eine GUI für die Schnellkonfiguration zu haben, die man dann, wenn man sich damit mal beschäftigt hat, per Hand immer noch optimieren kann. Anfangs hat mir das immer sehr geholfen. Inzwischen komme ich eigentlich mit rel. allen Programmen und einen Texteditor klar.

----------

## gfc

ich frage mich echt z.b. wer sich echt seinen Firewall selbst geschrieben hat.. die meisten setzen wohl irgeneine GUI oder Script ein, welche die IPTABLE-Regeln erstellen.. 

sicher ist es geek-ig, alles übre Firewalls zu wissen, aber in der Realität haben wohl die wenigsten einfach ne Woche zeit, sich in alles einzulesen, um n Ding aufzustellen, welches via GUI ebensogut in 5minuten eingerichtet ist.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *gfc wrote:*   

> ich frage mich echt z.b. wer sich echt seinen Firewall selbst geschrieben hat.. die meisten setzen wohl irgeneine GUI oder Script ein, welche die IPTABLE-Regeln erstellen..

  Ich beispielsweise  :Wink:  Und das obwohl ich mich für GUI's einsetze... Denn ich erwarte nicht von jeden, das er sich den selben Aufwand macht, denn die meisten haben nicht so spezielle Vorstellungen und besondere Bedürfnisse wie ich sie oftmals habe. 

 *gfc wrote:*   

> sicher ist es geek-ig, alles übre Firewalls zu wissen, aber in der Realität haben wohl die wenigsten einfach ne Woche zeit, sich in alles einzulesen, um n Ding aufzustellen, welches via GUI ebensogut in 5minuten eingerichtet ist.

  Da kann ich dir wirklich nur zustimmen, in den weitaus meisten Fällen ist man als "Nicht-Profi" mit einer GUI besser bedient als mit der (leider oft veralteten oder unvollständigen) Dokumentation bezüglich der Configdateien der einzelnen Programme...

----------

## JensZ

ihr vergeßt da aber eins, mittlerweile ist man z.B. mit SuSE schon soweit

das man bestimmt fehler/umzulänglichkeiten eben durch diese ganze

GUI Sache zu kämpfen hat. Ganz mal davon abgesehen das der Lernprozess

von einer GUI sicher nicht sonderlich unterstützt wird.

Nehmen wir doch einfach mal eine besagte Firewall in Verbindung

mit einem Heimrouter (mir fällt da IP-Cop ein) nun ist die Einrichtung

von IP-Cop simpel, nur was passiert wenn man ein zweites internes

Netz hat? Oh schreck da hilt die GUI nicht mehr und dann?

Der Schlüssel für den Erfolg von Linux wird nicht nur eine große Verbreitung sein,

sonder auch das möglichst viele Leute mit einem Linuxsystem umgehen

können ohne dazu Yast oder ähnlich Configtools zu benutzen,

sonst hat Linux bald auch mit dem Problem zu kämpfen das nur noch

die Programmiere und einige wenige Leute wissen was wie läuft.

Also quasi keine GUI um die Leute zum Denken zu bringen, wer sich dann

selbst Scripte schreibt, der hat ja dann zumindestens nachgedacht

----------

## gfc

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> ihr vergeßt da aber eins, mittlerweile ist man z.B. mit SuSE schon soweit
> 
> das man bestimmt fehler/umzulänglichkeiten eben durch diese ganze
> 
> GUI Sache zu kämpfen hat. Ganz mal davon abgesehen das der Lernprozess
> ...

 

richtig.. aber ohne Yast/SuSE/RedHat/Mandrake etc wäre linux immernoch tiefstes freakland und niemand würde es einsetzen.. 

Leider hat suse im Moment ihr Yast zu weit getrieben. Die sollten mal ihr /etc ausmisten. Ein schlechtes Beispiel steht aber doch nicht für alle GUIs..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nehmen wir doch einfach mal eine besagte Firewall in Verbindung
> 
> mit einem Heimrouter (mir fällt da IP-Cop ein) nun ist die Einrichtung
> ...

 

das trifft vielleicht auf 1-2% der User zu.. wegen diesen willst du den restlichen 98% sagen: "Ihr könnts ned benutzen, da es ev bei einem Fall, der nie auf euch zutreffen könnte, ev nicht funktionieren würde."

Richtig wäre es, die 2% mit ihren Spezialwünschen an die Manuels zu verweisen!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Schlüssel für den Erfolg von Linux wird nicht nur eine große Verbreitung sein,
> 
> sonder auch das möglichst viele Leute mit einem Linuxsystem umgehen
> ...

 

so erreicht Linux nie massenverbreitung (wenn das wirklich ein ziel sein soll).. ich arbeite neben dem Studium an einer Hotline.. glaub mir: mind. 50% der User sind überfordert, ne Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop anzulegen.. du kannst das von denen nicht "fordern"! wir setzen PCs ja ein um uns das leben zu vereinfachen und ned, damit wir es den PCs einfacher machen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wie gesagt: eine Gui sollte immer die Möglichkeit geben, es auch von Hand zu machen... solange das gegeben ist, seh ich keine Hindernisse!

----------

## basti76

Also ich hab Gentoo jetzt seit zwei Wochen auf meiner Workstation laufen und bin echt begeistert davon. Hab mir irgendwann mal ne SuSE (war ne 7.0) gekauft und angefangen damit zu experimentieren. Dann kam Debian und jetzt Gentoo.

Ich finde man braucht eigentlich nicht mehr grafische Tools dafür, weil die Dokumentation echt spitze ist und die Struktur grade im /etc einfach stimmt. Und die config-Files sind sehr gut kommentiert und nicht so verstreut z.B. bei SuSE. 

Für manche Sachen wäre eine curses-Oberfläche nicht schlecht, gerade portage schreit ja fast danach (oder gibts das schon   :Question:  ), solange es auch noch mit ner shell geht.

Grüsse

basti

----------

## JensZ

wenn 50% der Leute für ne Verknüpfung ne Hotline brauchen (was bestimmt eoin wenig übertrieben ist),

dann frag ich mich was die mit einem Computer machen, wenn ich eine hotline

brauche um den Blinker an meinem Auto anzumachen, dann lern ich es, oder laß es sein,

wieso soll das beim Computer anders sein, weil Computer billiger sind, oder weil

es auf einmal ein Muß ist?

----------

## gfc

was die mit dem PC machen? n bekannter spielt ne windows raubkopie drauf und macht den Messenger drauf.. ev noch n OE und den IE und noch 2-3 kopierte Games.. daddeln für doofe.. das ist leider meist die bittere Realität---

----------

## Carlo

@JensZ: Weil es eine soziale Notwedigkeit ist, in einer stark durch informationstechnik determinierten Gesellschaft, Informationen auch technisch desinteressierten oder einfach gestrickten Menschen zugänglich zu machen.

Schon die Bedienung eines handelsüblichen Videorekorders überfordert manche Menschen. Deshalb sollten sie trotzdem fähig sein, Basisdienste, wie z.B. Email und Textverarbeitung zu nutzen, ohne sich über die technischen Hintergründe Gedanken machen zu müssen.

Carlo

----------

## JensZ

@Carlo: Dann sollte man sich aber nicht Gedanken drüber machen

ob noch eine GUI für Gentoo nötig ist, sondern eher ob heutige

Hardware nicht schon viel zu kompliziert ist, für's EMail lesen und

Textdocument schreiben wäre wohl eine Grafikkarte, ein Prozessor,

usw. nötig, das würde auch bei einer installation Hürden verkleinern.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich nicht einsehen kann warum eine

Anleitung nicht gelesen werden kann wenn sie da ist (okay so manche

Anleitung aus fernost ist eine zumutung, aber da schließt sich die Kette

mit unserer Konsumgeselschaft wieder).

Ich würde also einfach mal behaupten das ein PC etwas für bastler, bzw.

teschnisch interressierter ist, für einen teschnisch desinteressierten und/oder

einfach gestrickten Menschen wäre wohl nur eine PS2/XBox mit Textverarbeitung

und EMail Client etwas, da hilft auch die schönste GUI-Installation nichts

eine Hardwarekomponente passt nicht/wird nicht unterstützt und sowohl

Windows als auch Linux funktionieren nicht mehr. (Unter XP z.b. gibt's keine

S-ATA Treiber auf der CD, wie erkläre ich jetzt dem Anfänger das es da

eine Diskette XVZ gibt die er an Stelle A nach Drucken von Taste B in

Laufwerk C schiebt um dann auf Festplatte D Betriebssystem E

installieren zu können)

----------

## Carlo

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> Dann sollte man sich aber nicht Gedanken drüber machen
> 
> ob noch eine GUI für Gentoo nötig ist [...]

 

Das bezog sich auch nicht auf Gentoo und dessen Administration, sondern auf das Verknüpfungsbeispiel. DAU sollte gar keine Verknüpungen aktiv anlegen, sondern transparent seine Daten "verwalten", ohne  sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, wo die Daten nun gerade rumschwirren.

edit: GUIs sind sicherlich nicht notwendig; Aber manchmal ganz angenehm. Die sture CLI-Fraktion sollte sich lieber mal fragen, ob sie nicht ein bißchen zu ideologisch an die Sache rangeht.

 *JensZ wrote:*   

>  [...]einfach gestrickten Menschen wäre wohl nur eine PS2/XBox mit Textverarbeitung und EMail Client etwas [...]

 

Genau. Nix anders. Und zwar für alle, die sich nicht für die Technik interessieren. Microsoft hat das auch schon als Möglichkeit begriffen; Die XBox sollte mehr als strategischer Schachzug betrachtet werden, als daß einzig der Spielesektor von Interesse wäre. Sony hat angeblich eine PS2 Workstation in der Schublade,  traut sich aber wohl nicht gegen die Übermacht der PCs anzutreten. Ich würde gern ein Linux sehen, das selbiges (DAU-kompatibel) leistet.

Carlo

----------

## JensZ

Also kommen wir doch zu dem Punkt das heutige Computer sowohl

Hardware als auch Softwareseitig eigentlich nicht für den Anfänger, oder

besser für den der nur ein begrentztes Interresse an Computern hat,

geeignet.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe die Ide der Settopboxen bzw. Spiele Consolen

mit "Extras" als ideales Produkt für diese Gruppe, nur kommt jetzt

das große Aber, dank "Fachzeitschriften" wie Computerbild wird dem

teschnisch uninterressierten suggeriert das alles ganz einfach ist (man

nehme nur die ständig wiederkehrenden Artikel wie richte ich mein

Heimnetzwerk ein, in denen zwar alles angerissen wird, aber nichts

soweit erklärt wird, das der Anfänger oder Uninterressierte selbst

Probleme lösen könnte, sein Wille dazu vorrausgesetzt), nimmt man

zudem noch den Preis für heutige Hardware ist es nur verständlich

warum Settoplösungen sich nicht durchgesetzt haben.

Das ganze Problem ist nicht das man Linux oder Gentoo für den Einsteiger

vereinfachen muß in dem man eine GUI schreibt, sondern das jemandem

der sich einen PC kaufen will auch vernünftige Alternativen aufgezeigt

werden, bzw. die Nachteile eines PC's vermittelt werden.

Wenn ich mir die gängigen Computerzeitschriften durchlese habe ich immer

den Eindruck das eigentlich nur positives über PC's vermittelt wird,

das im Grunde das gesammt X86 design sch*** ist weil man immernoch

sachen aus 8086 Zeiten mitschleppt wird komplett verschwiegen (das ist

zwar ein Beispiel das den technisch uninterressierten nicht interressiert,

bzw. er es garnicht verstehen will oder kann ist klar, jedoch finden sich diese

Fehlinformationen in allen Bereichen), sollte dann doch von einem Problem

berichtet werden, steht entweder direkt dabei das das Problem simpel zu lösen

sei, in dem man HotFix XFZ aufspielt oder Dienst XFZ ausschaltet (wobei

es sich dem technisch nicht visierten User sowieso entzieht ob der Fix wirklich

was ändert, oder ob das Ausschalten von Dienst XYZ nicht andere Nebenwirkungen

hat), oder es steht dabei das es sich nur um kleine Probleme handelt die

nicht so dramatisch sind.

Ich bleib also dabei das es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht GUI's zu schreiben,

wenn User ohne teschnisches Wissen (bzw. den Willen sich dieses Wissen

anzueignen) versuchen ein Betriebssytem zu installieren, sei es Windows

oder Linux. Außerdem muß man sich auch damit abfinden das unsere

Gesellschaft mitlerweile eine Technisierung erreicht hat, in der ein gewisses

teschnisches Verständniss unabdingbar ist, ob es einem nun gefällt oder nicht,

der Bahn Ticket Automat fragt dich auch nicht ob du technisches Verständniss

bestitzt oder nicht, und das diese Art des Kundenservice in Zukunft immer

häufiger anzutreffen sein wird, das sind wir duch unseren Konsum selber

schuld.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann frag ich mich was die mit einem Computer machen, wenn ich eine hotline
> 
> brauche um den Blinker an meinem Auto anzumachen, dann lern ich es, oder laß es sein,
> ...

 

Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen dem setzen eines Blinkers und dem Editieren von Configs, dadurch hinkt dein Vergleich...

Besser wäre der Vergleich, des Reifen- oder Ölwechsels, den viele Autofahrer AUCH nicht selbst machen könnten. Oder frag doch mal deine Mutter (sofern sie einen Führerschein besitzt) ob sie dir mal schnell das Öl im Wagen wechseln kann...Und schau dann in ihr verblüfftes Gesicht...

Die Sache mit den Set-Top-Boxen ist meiner Meinung nach eher der richtige Weg, wobei ich die Teile einfach immer noch für zu unflexibel halte. Auf einem Fernseher mit 640x480 zu surfen und trotzdem auf viele Internetinhalte verzichten müssen (Flash/Shockwave/Java/PNG/Videoclips/Midi) kann nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.

Solange die STB's keine brauchbare Basis liefern ist ein PC für's Internet für die meisten Menschen unabdingbar und trotz Führerscheinpflicht verlangt ja auch keiner von einem Autofahrer, das er den Motor seines Fahrzeugs auseinander und korrekt wieder zusammenbauen kann (was IMHO vergleichbar mit der Installation von Gentoo wäre).

----------

## JensZ

Richtig, bei einem Auto "wagt" sich keiner an den Motor, warum will

dann jeder ein Betriebssystem neuinstallieren?

----------

## gfc

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> Richtig, bei einem Auto "wagt" sich keiner an den Motor, warum will
> 
> dann jeder ein Betriebssystem neuinstallieren?

 

weil es bei den Autos nen Tüv gibt.. ernsthaft, was glaubst du wieviele leute an ihren Autos herumbasteln?? ich schätz mal 5-10%.. mehrheitlich davon sicherlich Tuner.. und davon haben 95% keine Ahnung, was ein Zylinder ist. aber es wird überall suggeriert, es sei supereinfach, damit die Wirtschaft mehr Produkte loswerden kann.. da komtm der Tüv und versucht, ein gewissen Sicherheitsstandart zu wahren, damit du niemanden in gefahr bringst.. und das sehen die leute ein, ein auto kann jemanden überfahren ... aha ..

aber PCs sehen sie ned so an durm wurde bisher auch nichts solches angestrebt.. ich bin wie du einer Meinung: DAUs sollten jemanden bezahlen, der ihren PC wartet etc. Aber erklär das mal jemanden, der ned mal bereit ist, auch nur ein paar Euro für ein wenig Software zu zahlen!! Man sieht die Arbeitsleistung in einer CD eben nicht, da sie eigentlich nur aus Fixkosten besteht... anyway, ich schweife ab.

Ich geb dir ein Beispiel (ich weiss, damit werden viele ned einverstanden sein): SONY. Ja, diese von vielen gehasste Firma hats doch tatsächlich geschafft, auf der ach so schlechten WINTEL Architektu gute Produkte zu schaffen! Sie sind gute Qualität, stabil, sicher und DAU-konform. Ebenso hat IBM mit ihren Thinkpads gute Arbeit geleistet. Aber beide Produkte werden von den Anwendern häufig liegengelassen. Wieso? weil n fuck gericom halt 300 Euro weniger kostet.. das ist leider bittere Realität..

----------

## JensZ

Hmm also wieso sollte es dann bestrebung in der Community sein, für

eben solche Leute alles vorzukauen, damit sie die 300 Euro für ein

Produkt sparen das besser für wäre.

Ich sehe einfach nicht ein wieso Arbeitszeit in Sachen wir GUI investiert

werden soll, wenn die Live CD teilweise Probleme macht, aber an anderen

Stellen leute fehlen.

----------

## frankOnPPC

sich erweitern.

das wird nix ohne gui.

und nix für ungut, manches ist mit gui besser und übersichtlicher.

aber : die console soll erhalten bleiben.

ich nehme oft kportage um nachzuschauen, doch emerge dann per konsole  :Wink: 

und etc-update und co sowieso....

Gruss Frank

----------

## Carlo

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> Hmm also wieso sollte es dann bestrebung in der Community sein, für
> 
> eben solche Leute alles vorzukauen, damit sie die 300 Euro für ein
> 
> Produkt sparen das besser für wäre.
> ...

 

Du solltest es schon jedem selber überlassen, wo er sich betätigt. Es gibt immer Dinge die der eine als sinnvoll und der andere als sinnfrei erachtet. Was das Vorkauen angeht: Du zimmerst Dir Dein Auto auch nicht per Hand.

Carlo

----------

## JensZ

die Leute die kommen weil es eine GUI gibt, auf die verzichtet man besser,

das sind dann nämlich zu 95% die die ohne irgendwas zu lesen hier

dämliche (weil schon 99mal beantwortet, oder stehen im FAQ) Frage

posten und dann beleidigt sind wenn sie mal ein RTFM hören

@Carlo: Sicher ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob er so was basteln will,

hindern kann und werde ich da sicher niemand, aber ich findes es weiterhin

unnütze und Vergeudung von resourcen. 

Das man Autos nicht von Hand baut ist klar, aber was hat das mit dem

von Hand administrieren bzw Aufsetzen einer Distribution zu tun?

Ein Distribution kann man von Hand aufsetzen, ein Auto aber nicht komplett

von Hand bauen, das einzige Auto das mir da einfällt das in die Nähe

von "von Hand bauen" kommt ist ein Rolls und Ferarrie, und die haben

eben eine ganz andere Qualität als andere Autos

----------

## Carlo

@JensZ: Genau diese selbstsüchtige Einstellung ist einer der Gründe, warum Microsoft einen derart großen Marktanteil hat und erklärt auch viele Unzulänglichkeiten Linux.

Und: Du kannst kein Auto von Hand bauen. RTFM  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## JensZ

@Carlo: klar kann ich kein Auto von Hand bauen, und selbst wenn, wenn 

ich das gebaut hätte würd ich es nie im Leben fahren, bin ja nicht

lebensmüde. Der Punkt an der Sache ist das der Spagat der nötig

wäre um Linux so einfach wie Windows und gut wie ein Unix (linux halt

 :Wink: ) nicht möglich ist. Um eine einfache Distribution zu nennen: Ich glaube

nicht das es möglich ist die jetzigen Vorteile von Gentoo zu erhalten, und

trotzdem eine einfache Installation bzw. Administration wie in SuSE 8.2

zu haben.

----------

## Carlo

Da bin ich anderer Ansicht. Es muß nur gewollt werden. Da sehe ich leider bei vielen Entwicklern eher das Problem. Leider ist noch viel zu wenig standardisiert; Und damit meine ich nicht Standards ala UnitedLinux: "Laßt uns alle RPM nehmen...", sondern auf einem wesentlich höheren Abstraktionslevel. Das ist auch der wesentliche Grund, warum ich Gentoo verwende, obwohl auch hier leider (teils gezwungenermaßen) bottom up vorherrscht und es meinen Vorstellungen allenfalls nahekommt.

Carlo

----------

## maestro

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das es möglich ist die jetzigen Vorteile von Gentoo zu erhalten, und trotzdem eine einfache Installation bzw. Administration wie in SuSE 8.2 zu haben.

 

Also ich denke schon, das man an der Installation noch einiges automatisieren, bzw. freundlicher gestalten könnte. (also ich hab damals von der 1.4-rc1 liveCD installiert)

so ein paar ncurses frontends sind da ja nicht verkehrt. die allg. Administration von Gentoo find ich, bis auf die Abhängigkeiten beim Deinstallieren von Paketen, eigentlich sehr gut gelungen. Portage ist eigentlich sehr leicht zu begreifen bzw. zu erlernen.

Für Leute, die es brauchen, könnte man da noch ein nettes Frontend draufsetzen, welches z.B. einen bei der Installation fragt was man direkt zusätzlich installieren möchte.

Und das ganze könnte für die Installation so ausehen:

```

1) LiveCD rein und booten

2) Grub bietet dann die Auswahl zu einer herkömmlichen Installation, oder das ganze über Frontend zu machen.

(herkömmliche Installation is klar...  :wink: )

3) Frontend startet

4) Auswahl und Beschreibung von stage 1-3

5) Auswahl zusätzlicher Pakete, z.B. wie bei Debian Tasksel

6) kaffee trinken gehen, da:

6.1) bootstrap

6.2) emerge system

6.3) die zuvor ausgewählten extra-packages installieren

7) nach stunden wieder zurück zum rechner un gucken ob alles fertig ist.

```

So könnts doch aussehen. Ich weiss, dass ich jetzt ein paar (wichtige) kleinigkeiten (partitionieren, rsync, gcc-optimierungen,...) nicht mit aufgelistet hab, aber soll ja nur so nen Grobriss dessen sein, wie mans machen könnte.   :Smile: 

Obwohl, mir reicht die Installation so wie se im moment is, und nen portage-frontend brauch ich auch nicht. Wers jedoch haben will, dem könnte man es ja zur verfügung stellen.

Und ich sehe jetzt gerade nicht, wo dadurch Gentoos Vorteile wegfallen sollten...

mfg

Michael

----------

## JensZ

@Carlo: Unsere ganze Diskussion ist ja ganz interressannt, aber sind wir nicht

mitlerweile ein bischen am Thema vorbei, schließlich ging es ja "nur" um GUI's

nicht um Distributionsdesign bzw Standarisierung von Distributionen, das war

was was man mal in einem gesonderten Thread ausdiskutieren könnten/sollte

@maestro: zu 3) soweit ich weiß gibt's ne installations anleitung da steht das drinnen, also wieso nochmal

		zu 5) ich würde lieber erstmal das Grundsystem fertig installiert haben, bevor ich was anderes installieren

der Schritt zwischen emerge system und emerge 'was auch sonst gewünscht wird'

ist denke ich nicht verkehrt, damit man prüfen kann ob überhaupt alles so

läuft wie man es haben will, bzw alle Hardware funktioniert.

----------

## Genone

http://glis.sf.net

----------

## maestro

 *Genone wrote:*   

> http://glis.sf.net

 

gut, dann wär das ja schonmal erledigt.   :Wink: 

@JensZ: recht haste schon. ich würd auch erstma gucken, das mein basis-system steht und dann die sachen, die ich noch haben will selbst nachinstallieren. nur denke ich, dass es auch user gibt, die nach der installation direkt was "sehen" wollen.

einen zwischenschritt einbauen wäre ne idee...

z.B. wie bei (achtung böses wort) windows. basis-system installieren, (achtung noch ein böses wort) rebooten, dann siehste ja, ob dein basis-system läuft, und dann emerged die Installationsroutine die extra-pakete. *LOL*

----------

## Carlo

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> @Carlo: Unsere ganze Diskussion ist ja ganz interressannt, aber sind wir nicht
> 
> mitlerweile ein bischen am Thema vorbei, schließlich ging es ja "nur" um GUI's
> 
> nicht um Distributionsdesign bzw Standarisierung von Distributionen, das war
> ...

 

Jup, der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. Aber Ich möchte betonen, daß ich nicht mit Blinkern angefangen habe.  :Laughing: 

Huhu - wird hier moderiert? 

Carlo

----------

## Genone

 *maestro wrote:*   

> z.B. wie bei (achtung böses wort) windows. basis-system installieren, (achtung noch ein böses wort) rebooten, dann siehste ja, ob dein basis-system läuft, und dann emerged die Installationsroutine die extra-pakete. *LOL*

 

Abgesehen davon dass bei Windows fast alles zum "Basissystem" gehört   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## maestro

ein vorteil hat windows ja... ohne es wäre die Kapazität von Festplatten nicht so schnell gestiegen.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Genone

 *maestro wrote:*   

> ein vorteil hat windows ja... ohne es wäre die Kapazität von Festplatten nicht so schnell gestiegen.  

 

Nö, das haben wir den Spielen zu verdanken (noch wird Windows nicht auf DVD ausgeliefert)   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## maestro

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *maestro wrote:*   ein vorteil hat windows ja... ohne es wäre die Kapazität von Festplatten nicht so schnell gestiegen.   
> 
> Nö, das haben wir den Spielen zu verdanken (noch wird Windows nicht auf DVD ausgeliefert)  

 

ok, hast ja recht... ich sehs aber als Verkettung von Umständen. die Spiele laufen ja schließlich auf Windows.   :Smile: 

die Größe des Windows-Ordner bei Win eXtraPunt find ich auch nicht so schlecht. Zudem bin ich mir sicher, Windows auf DVD is garnicht so abwegig.   :Wink: 

----------

## JensZ

windows 64 systemvorraussetzungen: 1 GB ram!!! 

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/reskit/prka_fea_ppnm.asp

da wird einem doch warm ums Herz.

Wahrscheinlich braucht man dann für Office 64 2GB Ram und ein

Window64 Server mindesten 6GB

----------

## pZYchO

Also ich versteh die ganze Diskussion nicht... Ohne jemand nahe treten zu wollen, aber Ihr habt zum größten Teil vieles nicht geblickt...

Ihr regt euch auf, dass Gentoo zu einfach werden würde blablablabla...

Wenn ich das hier so lese habe ich das Gefühl das Ihr euch alle nicht im klaren darüber seit, wie einfach euch emerge (bzw das portage System) das installieren und kompilieren von packeten macht... Emerge verbirgt genauso wie eine gui die optionen.......... (z.b. configure parameter)

Mal davon abgesehen, wer von euch konfiguriert die netzwerkkarte mit ifconfig anstelle von net-setup (livecd installation...), net-setup ist auch ne gui...

Wer von euch hat schonmal ein lfs (www.linuxfromscratch.org) aufgesetzt?

Wer von euch würde mit gentoo klarkommen, wenn er weder vorher mit anderen Distributionen angefangen hätte noch jemand gehabt hätte, der Ihm den Einstieg erleichtert hat...

Ich weiß nicht, aber vielleicht verstehe ich ja auch was nicht, aber in meinen Augen geht es nicht darum, wie sich eine Distri entwickelt, sondern wie man selber damit klarkommt... 

Um einen Ölwechsel zu machen muss ich nicht wissen, wie man nen neuen Auspuff darnbastelt -> Ich muss mich nur mit dem genau auskennen, was ich brauche... Wenn ich einen E-Mail Server aufsetze muss ich nicht wissen, wie ich glibc zu kompilieren habe, dass ist eine vorraussetzung...

Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist, alles zu wissen... Und für das was man nicht genau weiß / kennt nimmt man eine gui...

Ich konfiguriere z.B. Samba über Swat (und deaktiviere Swat nach der konfiguration logischerweise direkt wieder, bevor wieder dumme Kommentare kommen)... Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich zu blöd bin, die man page zu lesen, sondern damit, dass ich so alle Parameter auf einen Blick habe und nicht suchen muss... Und wenn ich einen Parameter nicht kenne klicke ich drauf und habe direkt den eintrag aus dem man page... Übersichtlicher und systemnaher geht's nicht mehr... (ich finde es nur schade, dass man keine Kommentare einfügen kann, aber das ist ein anderes thema...)

Ich glaube, dass so ziemlicher jeder hier gui mit SuSE oder Windows gleichsetzt... Klicken und es geht, warum und wieso weiß keiner so genau... Aber das ist nicht Thema des Threads... Es geht nicht darum, ob man eine Gui schreiben soll, der man über micro seine wünsche mitteilt und die dann alles installiert und gut ist, es geht darum, guis als möglichkeit zu haben dinge einfacher und übersichtlicher zu bearbeiten...

Wer meint, dass guis negativ sind und dazu führen, dass es hier mehr daus gibt, die einfach installieren, der irrt in meinen augen... Mal davon abgesehen, dass es genügend guis gibt...

Das Hauptmerkmal, warum ich Linux nutze ist, dass ich alles austauschen kann, bei der shell angefangen... Nichts wird mir vorgeschrieben... Das ist das wichtigste für mich und nicht ob ich ne gui nutze oder nicht...

Das heisst aber auch, dass ich zur gui eine alternative haben muss, ansonsten kann ich nicht austauschen... Viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten sind NIE verkehrt, wer welche nutzt muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden...

Ich bin kein PC Gott, ich bin nicht allwissend und will mich hier auch nicht selber in den Himmel loben, ich will niemanden angreifen sondern zum nachdenken anregen... =)

So, nu is aber gut, wenn ihr mir das so angucke muss ich mir wohl sorgen machen, ob ich zu viele weibliche hormone habe... Naja, Frauen labbern vermutlich mehr... =)

Fazit: Macht guis, macht consolen tools... Jeder muss wissen war er macht, das fängt bei der installation an und hört bei der administration auf...

pZYchO

P.S.: Was nutzt ihr, OpenOffice (oder ähnliches) oder latex? Latex ist auch ohne gui, wird aber selten genutzt (zumindest im privaten bereich, soweit ich weiß sind über 90% aller bücher mit latex formatiert... Wie gesagt, ich wäre vorsichtig damit, gegen guis zu schießen, vor allem wenn man selber sehr viele nutzt...

----------

## JensZ

tut mir leid ich hab mehrere system mit LFS aufgesetzt, Gentoo

benutze ich nur da mir die Zeit fehlt für jedes Packet auf die Mailinglisten

wegen Patches zu achten. Die ich beruflich viel mit netzwerken und Linux

zu tun habe nutze ich ifconfig eigentlich nur. Kann vielleicht sein das

mich SuSE 7.X versaut hat, nachdem so ein sch*** script mir meine

Config gefragt hat, nachdem gabs für mich nur noch LFS bzw. jetzt Gentoo

----------

## gfc

 *JensZ wrote:*   

> tut mir leid ich hab mehrere system mit LFS aufgesetzt

 

oh arbeitslos?  :Wink:  nur scherz...

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo benutze ich nur da mir die Zeit fehlt für jedes Packet auf die Mailinglisten wegen Patches zu achten. 

 

man muss sich doch ned entschuldigen, wenn man keine zeit/lust auf unsinnige Arbeiten hat, ohne die man auch auskommt..

 *Quote:*   

> Die ich beruflich viel mit netzwerken und Linux
> 
> zu tun habe nutze ich ifconfig eigentlich nur.

  das ist dein werkzeug... klar.. aber kannst du es jemanden verübeln, der lieber was bequemeres hat (obwohl ichs auch via ifconfig gemacht habe)  *Quote:*   

> Kann vielleicht sein das
> 
> mich SuSE 7.X versaut hat, nachdem so ein sch*** script mir meine
> 
> Config gefragt hat, nachdem gabs für mich nur noch LFS bzw. jetzt Gentoo

 

oh, wir haben was gemeinsam.. ging mir mit suse 8.1 auch so, dass mein geupdatetes KDE etc (wofür ich stunden brauchte), per Suseconfig ohne zu fragen gelöscht hat.. aber es gibt gute beispiele, dass es auch besser geht

so long

gfc

----------

## pZYchO

[quote="JensZ"]tut mir leid ich hab mehrere system mit LFS aufgesetzt, Gentoo

benutze ich nur da mir die Zeit fehlt für jedes Packet auf die Mailinglisten

wegen Patches zu achten. Die ich beruflich viel mit netzwerken und Linux

zu tun habe nutze ich ifconfig eigentlich nur. Kann vielleicht sein das

mich SuSE 7.X versaut hat, nachdem so ein sch*** script mir meine

Config gefragt hat, nachdem gabs für mich nur noch LFS bzw. jetzt Gentoo[/quote]

Dann solltest du am besten wissen, was ich meine...

LFS habe ich als "Vergleich" genommen, weil ich es schade finde, dass hier gegen andere Distris geschossen wird und alle so tun, als ob Sie alles selber machen würden... Dem ist nämlich nicht so... Eigentlich ist es egal, ob es eine gui ist, oder ein consolen tool... Letzteres heisst nicht, dass man mehr Ahnung hat... emerge sollte jeder schreiben können...

Btw, das Patch Problem kann ich dir sehr gut nachempfinden, auch wenn ich nie ein LFS als Produktivsystem hatte, ich habe das mal zu testzwecken aufgesetzt, aber ehrlich gesagt war ich spätestens bei gnome zu faul weiter zu machen, dass war mir dann eindeutig zu viel... =) (LFS ist als desktopsystem glaube ich kaum zu realisieren, oder man hat zu viel Zeit... =)

----------

## JensZ

LFS ist als Desktopsystem eigentlich sehr gut zu benutzen, man darf halt

nur nicht so oft updaten, es sei denn man nennt einen dual Xeon oder Opteron

sein eigen.

Das Problem mit GUI's ist ganz einfach das die meisten Linux tools

einen derart großen Funktionumfang haben, das ein tool entweder

total unübersichtlich wird, oder das funktionalität verloren geht.

Davon abgesehen werden drei bis vier GUI's nicht der Grund dafür sein

das Gentoo sich weiterverbreitet, da müßte man schon Sachen wie

Hardware erkennung usw. auffahren

----------

## Marlo

Hi all,

GUI oder nicht GUI, ist das eigentlich die Frage? Oder um von Shakesbier zu Goethe zu wechseln; Was ist den des Pudels Kern ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

In der Werbung heist es, "Gentoo ist der schnellste aller Pinguine". Stimmt nicht (mehr ?) - von offizieller Gentoo-Seite festgestellt, gemessen, veröffentlicht und nicht mehr zu bestreiten. Im Vergleich zu SuSE u. Co. liegt der Vorteil von Gentoo nicht (mehr) in der Geschwindigkeit, sondern, meiner Meinung nach (manchmal) in der Portage bzw. emerge. Und natürlich im Lerneffect, der erheblich ist. Man muß ja alles selber machen. ISDN, ALSA, Vidio etc. Ist ja toll, was man sich alles runtermergen kann. Auf diese Erfahrung möchte die Usergemeinde nicht verzichten, ABER es gibt auch die eine oder ander Schattenseite von dem kleinsten aller Pinguine. 

1.) Die Stabilität im Internet ist (noch) nicht vorhanden. Von 3 Installationsversuchen scheitern 2. " Portage tree is brocken", ist noch harmlos, weil offensichtlich.

2.)  Zeigt mir eine Installationsanweisung, ein Howtoo, eine Konfigurationsanleitung die Fehlerfrei ist. Installationsanleitung? Nein. ISDN ? Nein. Alsa ? Nein. usw.

Die Alternative zu "noch mehr GUI's" sind richtige Anleitungen; gibt es keine richtigen Anleitungen braucht man GUI's. Also, alle die gegen noch mehr GUI's sind, sind aufgerufen richtige, funktionierende Anleitungen zu schreiben. So schützen sie sich vor GUI und die Anderen vor fehlerhaften Dokumentationen. 

Damit wäre die Gretchenfrage doch beantwortet, oder? Will Sie, oder will Sie nicht? Bekannter werden, Marktmacht vergrößern, Ego befriedigen, u.s.w.

Naja, jetzt sind wir wieder bei Goethe gelandet.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi all,

im Nachgang die Testergebnisse zur Performance von Gentoo:

http://articles.linmagau.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=227

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## JensZ

komisch mein Portagetree war noch nie broken, und das obwohl ich jeden

Tag aktuallisiere, mal über DSL, mal Modem und meißtens über meinen

Router...

----------

## Genone

Nicht schon wieder dieser Pseudo Benchmark ...

----------

## siliconburner

Ich persönlich finde grafische configs nicht soüberzeugend (yast1 war gut, yast2 nervte nur). auch bin ich sicher das die mächtigkeit der config drunter leidet.

solange die configuration in textmode weiterhion so durchgeführt werden kann wie bisher, können ruhig auch grafische tools für !freaks   :Twisted Evil:   existieren.

aber dann auch nicht nach suse manier, wenn man dochmal grafisch arbeitet, gleich alle per vi veränderten configs überschreiben, und so das system auf "nur" grafisch oder "nur" hand configuration läuft.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Solange man den "Klickibunti" Krams optional hat und nicht nutzen muß ists ok.

Aber die Welt braucht nicht noch ein SuSi, Redhat, Mandrake ... von diesen Windoselike distris gibts warlich schon genug.

Und 2 Portagefrontends gibts doch schon. Das einzige was interessant währe, wenn die mal gefixt würden, - hab sie mal ausprobiert, um zu schauen, was für einen Krempel ich alles überflüssigerweise auf meiner Workstation habe. Dabei ist das Gnome und das KDE Tool nicht wirklich nutzbar gewesen, sondern beide sind im 5 Minutentackt abgenippelt.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hab letzte Tage rein zufällig ein nettes GUI für Gnome gefunden, mit dem geschmeidig durch den Portagetree browsen, suchen und sich installierte Pakete anzeigen lassen kann.

Nicht das ich GUI Freund wäre, aber das Teil ist echt nett  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

@dertobi123: Thx - das Teil ist echt sexy  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich schreib direkt mal nen ebuild, sowas gehört ins Portage.

----------

## ProtectionFault

Nicht's gegen GUI Tools...

Sind manchmal ganz nett.

Ich persoenlich werd aber auch in Zukunft lieber die gute alte Shell verwenden.

Gentoo sollte auf jeden Fall immer die Moeglichkeit bieten alles ueber die Shell zu konfigurieren.

Wenn fuer andere User GUI Tools existeren, soll's mir recht sein (macht Gentoo evtl. bekannter),

hat aber auch den Nachteil, dass viele Mausschubser dieses Forum zumuellen mit irgendwelchen dummen Fragen die sie durch einfaches lesen der Doku selbst haetten beantworten koennen...

Wie dem auch sei, generell ist die Idee gut.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Basti_litho

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> @dertobi123: Thx - das Teil ist echt sexy 

 

jo, ist wirklich ein lässiges teil! - umd im gegensatz zu Gnoportage (oder wie auch immer das teil hieß) funktioniert es auch einwandfrei.

----------

## dertobi123

Es steht nur leider unter keiner wirklichen Lizenz.

Edit: Es steht unter der BSD Lizenz, das ist natürlich eine vernünftige und wirkliche Lizenz.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Basti_litho

ich hab ihm jetzt mal ne mail geschrieben - das er es doch bitte unter ne Lizens stellen soll. 

Mal sehen.

----------

## Basti_litho

so also, er hat mir auch promt zurückgeschrieben: 

Er hat eine Lizenz und zwar eine BSD - soll im COPYING stehen.

Ist das keine vernünftige Lizenz?

----------

## dertobi123

Ooopsi  :Embarassed:  Wo du BSD Lizenz sagst, seh ichs auch ... Hat er denn was von wegen ebuild geschrieben? Hat er eins, will er eins?

----------

## Basti_litho

nee, hat leider nix dazu geschrieben - aber ich denke, manche müssen zu ihrem Glück gezwungen werden   :Wink:   sprich wenn du eins schreiben würdest, hätte er bestimmt nix dagegen.

Gruß,

----------

## dertobi123

Hab mit ihm gesprochen, ebuild findet ihr hier.

----------

